
The Turbo Encabulator - blasdel
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turboencabulator
======
blasdel
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXW0bx_Ooq4>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJKdh1KZ0w>

